# Aquarium submarine camera



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Submitted without comment: This underwater drone lures and photographs your pet fish - CNET


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

end3r.P said:


> Submitted without comment: This underwater drone lures and photographs your pet fish - CNET


A child, mask and snorkel, 5 oreo cookies, and a gopro or waterproof cellphone would be cheaper.

I like the Darth Vader toothpick dispenser in the article.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

When your fish go MIA, now you can send the drone in to find them........or the carcass.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

lol, the food was flying out of the dispenser the moment he put it in the water.
Looks like a healthy portion of buyers remorse will ship with that thing.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Nordic said:


> Looks like a healthy portion of buyers remorse will ship with that thing.


May lead to a new Screwballs movie or discover new aquarium plants.


----------

